# Is smelly urine a sign of early pregnancy?



## babyburbidge

hi i know it probably a silly question... but me and my husband are trying for our first baby, and i am due on in 2 days. i dont feel like i am going to come on, i have no signs that i normally do like sore breast and my urine is really strong smelling. my husband went into the bathroom after me and commented on it with out me saying anything. i know i dont have a UTI as a care assistant i know all the signs for that. i Drink plenty.. so was just wondering if this could possibly be a sign that i am pregnant??

xx :cloud9:


----------



## Babyluck

You could try doing an early pregnancy test. First response tell you up to 6 days before your period if you are pregnant!

Good luck. Fingers crossed you get that BFP! I am also trying for my first baby and have been for 6 months, now on month 7! How long have you been ttc? x


----------



## babyburbidge

we have me NTNP for about 7 months, then we got married and started ttc. i too nervous to take a test cos i dont want a negative. i would rather just wait and see what happens with my period. 

hope it happens for you :) 

will let you know if we have been lucky. fingers crossed.. but i dont like to think about it too much as they say if you think about it too much it prevents it.


----------



## Mama627

I've never heard of "smelly urine" being a sign of pregnancy, but I'm curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## osubuckeye

i've never heard that, are you dehydrated at all? or did you hold your urine in for a while ?? Not really sure what could cause it.


----------



## ebony2010

Yes I think it is. I have a pregnant friend and she said that is the first thing she noticed. I think I had it last month and my doctor thinks I had a chemical so it could be a symptom.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

i am 5dpo, have drunk 4 pints of squash, 2 cups of tea and a small cup of milk today, which is about normal for me, I have been peeing like a trooper i haven't been able to hold it for long at all and it erm... stinks lol TMI, i always thought my pee smelt bad when I was pregnant before, OH calls it pregnant wee and even commented this evening....strange


----------



## babyburbidge

thanks babydustcass & ebony 2010. i shall soon find out.. fingers crossed. :) dont want to get my hopes up too much tho. :s


----------



## babyburbidge

also girls i was wondering if you would know if having a tender belly is a sign as i have never had this before but if i lean up against something for e.g kitchen side when trying to reach something ( as i am a shorty) it feels really tender has done for the past week or so. x


----------



## megan09

Never noticed that my pee smells, but everyone is different and had different pregnancy symptoms. The only thing that I heard can give you smelly urine is asparagues lol.

Hope it is a sign and get your bfp xx


----------



## TattooedMamma

My wee was REALLY strong smelling when i was around 12 weeks preg with my lo...


----------



## chunkydunk

I hope so because mine is quite strong smelling and I'm not dehydrated/holding it...
I've also got a tender tummy, I'm very 'aware' of it if that makes sense?

Everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## babyburbidge

yea chunkydunk sounds like we have to same symptoms ... fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## Cassie10

Did you ever test?? I've noticed my pee has been a little different so just curious how things went for you!


----------



## Killeen_Momma

Update please


----------



## babyburbidge

well AF still hasnt arrived i tested...and got a BFN but still no AF. so aint got a clue atm. lol. x


----------



## mons75

Mine totally smells, I went to the GP but nothing was wrong in terms of UTI. Sore boobs and smelly wee was my first symptoms I think. try not test too early. I tested 4 days dpo w clerblue digi and gor 2-3 weeks preg.

Good luck.


----------



## hjav26

mons75, you tested at 4dpo? Was it negative then? Could you test that early and get a BFP? Just wondering coz I'm 4dpo right now LOL:wacko:


----------



## Mama627

I can't detect a difference in the smell of my pee. Also, the stomach feels a bit tighter/fuller than normal -- probably from the excessive bloating.

Maybe it just varies from person to person?


----------



## mons75

hjav26 said:


> mons75, you tested at 4dpo? Was it negative then? Could you test that early and get a BFP? Just wondering coz I'm 4dpo right now LOL:wacko:

I'm so sorry! I ment 4 days past missed period!!!!

Sorry!!!


----------



## Fliss

A friend of mine swears that she has a 'honey' smell to her urine when she falls...


----------

